
Texter - colinprince
http://tholman.com/texter/
======
bshimmin
I thought I recognised the URL! This is by the same genius as Elevator.js:
[http://tholman.com/elevator.js/](http://tholman.com/elevator.js/) (Turn your
sound on.)

~~~
drinchev
All projects of the author are incredible [1]. "The Useless Web" [2] is
something I enjoy every time too.

1: [http://tholman.com/](http://tholman.com/) 2:
[http://www.theuselessweb.com/](http://www.theuselessweb.com/)

~~~
skeoh
'The Useless Web' lead me to [http://heeeeeeeey.com/](http://heeeeeeeey.com/),
which lead me to [http://hooooooooo.com/](http://hooooooooo.com/) \-- a
delightful pair of domains. I really enjoy the idea and simple execution.

~~~
sillysaurus3
[http://www.fallingfalling.com/](http://www.fallingfalling.com/)

When a beginner asks you a question easily solved with Google and then
complains when you point that out, tell them you've decided not to help them
anymore until they've stared at this for 15 minutes with the volume up.

After two sessions, they'll be reading man pages.

------
pjbrunet
Made some abstract art with it.

[http://knowingart.com/texter.jpg](http://knowingart.com/texter.jpg)

Frame that, it'll be worth something ;-)

~~~
leni536
I tried too:

[http://imgur.com/wF232UC](http://imgur.com/wF232UC)

------
adhipg
As impressive as that is, it's even more impressive that the last commit in
the project was in 2012.

This 'little' web project is more than three years old and still amazing
considering how much web browsers and web technologies have moved forward in
this time.

~~~
bsbechtel
Not trying to downplay your point, but I think the fundamental technologies
have more or less stayed the same during this time frame. I think what has
changed has been the tools that help you better organize and work with those
technologies.

------
paleite
Look ma, I made an Alanis Morissette cover:
[http://imgur.com/zVZNJnm](http://imgur.com/zVZNJnm)

------
kenrick95
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/tholman/texter](https://github.com/tholman/texter)

------
dharma1
Doesn't work with Android Chrome for me

~~~
ghostek
Same here, anyone could share a screenshot of what we should see?

~~~
kqr
You draw by clicking and dragging with your left mouse button. Instead of a
line you get text. Text size (aka line thickness) depends on cursor speed, so
faster dragging means larger text size.

------
laacz
I've been running out of ways to find weird new yet not absurd stuff on the
web. All linkblogs are constantly dying. Even these from the beginning of this
century. Thanks to author's homepage[1] (can I call it that?) now I have one
fresh - [http://inspiring.online/](http://inspiring.online/).

1: [http://tholman.com](http://tholman.com)

------
namenotrequired
This is like the "text" brush, also introduced in 2012, in DeviantArt muro:
[http://muro.deviantart.com/](http://muro.deviantart.com/)

------
kris-s
I made a little video with this (part of an ongoing series).

[https://youtu.be/w1RvNk6BA2c](https://youtu.be/w1RvNk6BA2c)

------
taivare
It would be cool if you could remove the background : so when you import into
Inkscape you could , trace bitmap , and further your design ambitions.

------
NKCSS
Very cool; I can imagine this could be used to create a nice website
background, just set a corpus you like and have it cross itself a few times...

------
ComodoHacker
I wish the size gradient be smoothed more, to avoid accidental spikes.

Add (semi-)transparent png generation and you get a useful tool for designers.

Very cool otherwise.

~~~
robin_reala
_Add (semi-)transparent png generation and you get a useful tool for
designers._

Right click / View Image (in Firefox at least)

~~~
ComodoHacker
It's not semi-transparent, which means antialiasing isn't preserved when
pasted over some colored background.

~~~
krj
Set blend mode to multiply and it's fine (or invert it and use it as a layer
mask). Although I'm not sure how useful it is for designers without the
ability to tweak what you've drawn.

------
ricardobeat
Dead page on Mobile Safari. What is it?

~~~
sdrothrock
It lets you specify a string and draw freehand with that string repeating
itself as the substance of the line. The size of the characters in the string
varies with cursor velocity.

------
tantalor
Add support for touch events, please.

------
KrishnaAnaril
Awesome, some of his other projects are also good :)

------
rmblr
Damn that was impressive.

------
kdamken
Delightful!

